# changer de curseur sur mac osx 10. 6.3



## marcnadine (13 Mars 2010)

est ce que quelqu'un saurait comment fait ton pour changer de curseur sur mac osx 10. 6? merci


----------



## Aescleah (13 Mars 2010)

Tu devrais pouvoir trouver ton bonheur sur cette page


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mars 2010)

ATTENTION, rien n'est compatible avec Snow Leopard !!!!! Il y a déjà un fil là.


----------



## r e m y (14 Mars 2010)

Il existe une version béta de MIghtyMouse 2 qui fonctionne bien sur Leopard (pour Snow je ne sais pas), mais je ne sais pas pourquoi on ne la trouve plus sur le site d'Unsanity.

J'ai l'impression qu'Unsanity a arrêté ses développements depuis qu'Apple bloque plus ou moins ce genre de "haxies"


----------



## Aescleah (14 Mars 2010)

Oops, désolé en effet la plupart des softs proposés sur la page que j'ai suggérée ne sont pas compatibles avec SL. Cependant, j'ai utilisé iCursor sous SL, sans aucun problème.


----------



## marcnadine (14 Mars 2010)

merci pour tout


----------

